# The usual...



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Holy cow! Hand him a beer and a remote! He already has his hand down his unzipped pants! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Poor Ollie, can't get any privacy! 8O :lol:


----------



## kitburger (Dec 27, 2006)

8O :lol: 
Ha Ha Haaa! That looks just like a rather rude picture I saw of a ginger cat...you know...  pleasuring himself!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Is that pic hilarious or WHAT?!?!?









You should submit that for a calendar or something.

I get a kick out of the droll humor: "the usual" :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

As I scrolled from the bottom up and read the replies I knew it had to be Ollie! Who else?


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh sooo funny. Just love that picture.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

that's great, I love his expression! :lol:


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

*cheers* Yay for the Ollie pose! *grins*


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

No matter what goes on in life, some things just never change!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

That is too funny!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

